# 2 yo mare jumping :)



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I personally think she's way to young to be jumping that height.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think such a young one should be jumped. There are plenty of other things to do on ground.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I will just repeat what everyone has and will continue to say. She is way too young to be jumping, let alone at that height.

The most anyone should be considering doing with her involving poles is leading her over them at a walk and trot.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

just curious how do we know its a 2 year old?


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

lovemyponies said:


> just curious how do we know its a 2 year old?


Considering the OP says "2yo mare" I think its a safe assumption to make.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

alright even though it's true it's a bit early for her to be jumping, i still think she looks like she has great potential, already naturally scopey and good with her shoulders/legs. but no hurry with a horse like this, it would be a waste to burn her out soon.


have fun with her and keep us posted!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

By jumping her this young you are risking her growth plates, I highly suggest you wait until she's 4 to jump, especially something that high.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

She looks like she had a good lesson already that day under saddle too. Hmm... what's the rush?


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

-northernmama I noticed that too, is she under saddle alrealy vaslali??

I agree with everyone else, she looks like she has great chance of being a great jumper but don’t push her at this age, I believe she will be much better in the long run with ground work & trotting pole work. She looks like a lovely horse good luck with making the right choice & good luck with her in general J


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I just don't get why people rush their horses. She's a baby, let her grow correctly first!
x


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

northernmama said:


> She looks like she had a good lesson already that day under saddle too. Hmm... what's the rush?


My thoughts exactly. I completely agree with everyone else too. Yes she does appear to have potential but to risk injury so young seems really pointless to me.

Beautiful girl though.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I personally am strongly against any horse being ridden before age 4 at a minimum. Your horse is still growing and riding before age 4 puts extreme stress on her growing bones. Why do you think so many racehorses break down on the track? Too often do I see broken bones in the legs or racehorses raced at ages 2 or 3. The same could happen to your mare if she's jumping and being ridden at such a young age.

IMO, that horse should be kept far away from the jumps and out of the tack until her bones have fully grown and developed. Work with her from the ground -- in the long run, you will be glad.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Also, why the low vis string to create the chute?? What if she were to become tangled. If you MUST have a chute, I would much rather you be using a pole like you have against the arena fence. Its just my opinion, but I dont think its very safe.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I won't disagree with what has been said but in other countries they do things differently. That said I have no problem with 2 years old free jumping crossrails but that one jump is too high.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Equuestriaan said:


> Why do you think so many racehorses break down on the track? Too often do I see broken bones in the legs or racehorses raced at ages 2 or 3. The same could happen to your mare if she's jumping and being ridden at such a young age.


I agree. We own and race standardbreds. Yes we get them broke to harness but not start on the track when they are yearlings. They begin jogging when they are 2. Personally, we prefer NOT to race any of our horses as 2 year olds. On average we start them late in their 3 year old season and only start lightly.

There is alot of contraversy on when and when not race horses should be started but I dont want to get into that.

But I have seen many "champion" 2 and 3 yrs old horses race amazingly for those two years, then disappear. Some are retired to the broodmare band. The "greats" take a shot in the breeding barn. But the rest either end up being "shipped out" sold off to mennonites or struggle to even pick up a cheque in cheap claimers.

I know this is off topic, and i apologize. But I DO think horse racing should learn from their mounted counter parts and start horses on the track at a later age. Make stakes and high purse races for older horses to encourage later racing. But ofcourse everyone want their money and wants it as soon as possible.

Sorry thats my rant. Lol


----------



## vasLAKI (Mar 20, 2009)

No,no  I think also, that she is toooooooooo young, but she has to go on... ehm.. I don't know how it's named... somekind of show, where young horses are being rated. So I have to do this to her  
I just wanted to know, has she any potential. 
After show, she will eat on partures for couple of years, without training , of course


----------



## vasLAKI (Mar 20, 2009)

Uuh, it's rainy here, they are rainmarks on her back, not saddle....uuuuuuuh, I would NEVER do this for so young horsey.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

vasLAKI said:


> No,no  I think also, that she is toooooooooo young, but she has to go on... ehm.. I don't know how it's named... somekind of show, where young horses are being rated. So I have to do this to her
> I just wanted to know, has she any potential.
> After show, she will eat on partures for couple of years, without training , of course


So what would you do if she got injured? Then she wouldnt have so much potential any longer, now would she. Good luck! I hope you don't hurt her too badly in your quest for glory.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

vasLAKI said:


> Uuh, it's rainy here, they are rainmarks on her back, not saddle....uuuuuuuh, I would NEVER do this for so young horsey.


Okay, but we're all telling you that you're hurting her, because you *are* doing it. We just want what's best for your horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Although jumping a 2 year old in the North American culture is frowned upon, it is a common practice in European countries - kind of like a Youth Showcase if you will. I believe breed testing requires it as well..?

I still do not agree with it, but let's not jump down her throat. The OP has made it clear she's just "testing the waters" for this breed showcase, then the horse will not be worked like this again until it has grown up.

Personally, I would rather the horse be lightly (read: very small jumps) free jumped for the first time at home in a controlled environment that it knows, rather than rushed through at a show for the first time. Highly stressful, and creates an environment for injury. 

Just as a note - if you go to Select auctions (warmblood especially, and I'm talking the haute ecole sales) you will see 2 year olds freejumped to show off their potential. Do I agree with it? No.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya, we dont have to agree with her, its her choice. Just like your reining and cutting people, they have there horses training hard there two year old to get them ready for the snaffle bit futurity at 3. She is a prety girl and definantly has potential.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep........................................................................


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I still do not agree with it, but let's not jump down her throat. The OP has made it clear she's just "testing the waters" for this breed showcase, then the horse will not be worked like this again until it has grown up.



Thank you! I agree 100% with this statement, and this should end the whole story.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

I definatly think she has potential and will do well at the breed showcase you have to get her ready for. 

I personally don't care for horses that young jumping courses consistantly. I think a free jump here or there is not going to kill her. I know a number of large shows that have 3 year old and 4 year old hunter classes. These horses have been "broken" and working over a course for a decent amount of time before showing and THAT is what I don't agree with. Consistant course work and constant pounding is no good for their legs. 

Good luck with her, she's a beauty! I'd love to see what she looks like in a year or two and has continued to grow and fill out.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

vasLAKI said:


> Uuh, it's rainy here, they are rainmarks on her back, not saddle....uuuuuuuh, I would NEVER do this for so young horsey.


Funny rain marks, especially when the ground looks dry. 

Young shows are generally called Futurity here -- for the future.

Sorry, but something sounds wrong here all around. Maybe it's a language barrier. I hope so. And she wouldn't be jumping this height, this well if she hadn't already spent substantial time in training, I think.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

nothernmama we're on the same page!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Great form. But vets recommend that you don't start serious training till at least after 4 yrs old. Just a friendly suggestion. Its better for their bones thats all.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

northernmama said:


> Funny rain marks, especially when the ground looks dry.
> 
> Young shows are generally called Futurity here -- for the future.
> 
> Sorry, but something sounds wrong here all around. Maybe it's a language barrier. I hope so. And she wouldn't be jumping this height, this well if she hadn't already spent substantial time in training, I think.


 
What kind of saddle mark goes all the way to the rump and leaves no girth mark?:wink:

As for the second part, a well bred horse, one bred to jump, will naturally have great form


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My horses get rain marks liek that all the time. I thought rain when I first saw them, not saddle. Would ahve been a funny shaped saddle!

I think she is a gorgeous horse, and looks to have pretty good form. I also love her colour! What breed is she?

I agree, I don't like the idea of horses jumping that young, but I also know in many countries it is the norm. I even see it in sales ad for young warmbloods here in Australia.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I thnk you might beable to start her training by three, and actually not ride her till she is 4.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I personally think everyone is overreacting a touch. Free jumping is a LOT different from riding. Horses naturally leap, buck, rear, jump, and race around like maniacs in the pasture. Obviously I'm no vet, and no, I'm NOT sure what the ramifications are of free jumping youngsters, but as far as I'm concerned, free jumping a 2 year old to get her rated Warmblood status and then being turned out until she's 4 sounds a lot better then this North American obsession with starting everything as a yearling and breaking it down by 10.

These are the same horses that are soundly show jumping Grand Prix levels well into their teenage years. The vast majority of Warmbloods you see show jumping had the exact same start this little lady is getting, and in my experience, those horses seem to have the best track record of almost any breed/discipline when it comes to soundness.

There's a reason why everything outside of North America is coveted. Apparently we all know best, yet we still haven't figured out how to keep our horses sound. So we make excuses for importing from every other country instead of breeding our own champions. And this is just a very general observation, I'm Canadian and it disgusts me what we find as acceptable to do to our animals in the name of "ribbons". Obviously other countries aren't immune to this syndrome either, but the origins of (SOUND) champions speaks for itself.

Anyway, I think your mare is absolutely breathtaking, and she seems to have some lovely scope. Best of luck at testing!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^^ Excellent post.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

vasLAKI said:


> I just wanted to know, has she any potential.
> After show, she will eat on partures for couple of years, without training , of course


Yes, she has lots of potential, and she's very nice looking.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Interesting rain markings.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

_I can see that it could be rain, At the time off my posts I thought it was like she had just been hosed off, you know after work, if there sweaty. I understand that it’s to far back for a saddle to be, but I looks that way to me, cause the rest of her doesn’t look wet! Ohh well good luck with her she’s a beautiful animal I hope you make the best choice with her best interest in mind.!_


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

what a beautiful horse! she certantly has potential


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

xkatex said:


> Considering the OP says "2yo mare" I think its a safe assumption to make.


what I mean is that nothing that I can see on the actual photoalbum says 2 year old and nothing against the poster but is this their horse? If not and they just got it off web how would do they know it is a two year old.
just asking because just looks older to me


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

just reading over the posts I see original poster posted again, just wasn't sure if it was actually their horse or something off the web. Mare just looks older than 2, I just wasn't sure it was actually the posters horse


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I personally think everyone is overreacting a touch. Free jumping is a LOT different from riding. Horses naturally leap, buck, rear, jump, and race around like maniacs in the pasture. Obviously I'm no vet, and no, I'm NOT sure what the ramifications are of free jumping youngsters, but as far as I'm concerned, free jumping a 2 year old to get her rated Warmblood status and then being turned out until she's 4 sounds a lot better then this North American obsession with starting everything as a yearling and breaking it down by 10.
> 
> These are the same horses that are soundly show jumping Grand Prix levels well into their teenage years. The vast majority of Warmbloods you see show jumping had the exact same start this little lady is getting, and in my experience, those horses seem to have the best track record of almost any breed/discipline when it comes to soundness.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. There's really absolutely nothing wrong with free jumping a youngster to determine potential. So long as its understood that this is not a regular occurence. In fact, if I was looking for a jumper prospect, I would EXPECT a 2-3 year old to have gone through the chute a couple of times so that I could evaluate potential, because otherwise, how do you know what you're buying?


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think that there is nohing wrong with starting to ride a horse at 2 yrs old. I also dont see the problem with 2 yr olds being ridden regurally so I dont quite understand the big deal over the rain/saddle mark. If its a saddle mark its not a big deal. Horses get started as 2 year olds all the time and I personally find nothing wrong with that. I also think it is perfectly acceptable to free lunge your horse over jumps although in this case I think that those jumps are a little bit too high for that young of a horse to be doing regurally but once or twice wouldnt hurt anything. 

I think that you have a georgeous mare with lots of potential. Just dont over do it, you do have the potential to cause damage in the long run as im sure that you are already aware of.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That filly is _way_ too young to even be near jumps. By pushing her so hard when she'd still growing, you're predisposing her to early health problems such as arthritis. Personally, I would never jump any horse until they're at least five.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree. A horse shouldnt be "regularly" ridden at the age of two. The only reason a saddle should ever come near a two year old is to break them. I dont see a problem with tacking up a two year old and walking them around once a week or so just to prepare them, but to actually ride one, let alone regularly is just stupid.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The OP has stated a few times now that she has no intention of starting her horse as a 2 year old, but wanted input about her jumping style. (Again, things are done a little differently around the world)
Personally, I think she has a nice horse on her hands. 

Let's make this thread about the OP's horse and not about training 2 year olds 


ETA - Whipple, I suspect that there is a slight language barrier in effect here


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My own horse was broke at age 2. He was not ridden regulary but he was ridden at two very lightly and work increased slowly after.

TB are broken at 18 months and ARE ridden regularly so and there are cultures that start the horse at two.

Now I would never suggest anyone to break their horse at this age but according to you the 30 odd years of experience I had that resulted in my decision to break my boy at two must have all been idiot years???:?


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Lovely horse, you are very lucky to have such a beautiful filly. Best of luck with her!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Lets try to play nice here.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

For everyone who's saying she's to young to be jumping this is called free jumping and you simply do it a couple times to see how the horse jumps and what potential it has. 

As for how well she jumps I think that she is super cute. Her knees are square and up and she stretches her head way down which is really good. Looks like she has lots of scope. =D


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Not a mare yet.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't push to great hights but then again in the wild a two year old may have all ready been mated and had to run away from a big cat or mountain loin and may have had to jump huge jumps to get away but she has grat style and will go far but don't push her maybe when shes 4-5 trot poles are good as they say rome was not built in a day


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

true not a mare yet


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

It is a beautiful horse, and I must say it can jump, its got scope... but like every1 said, you CANT jump her so high so young!!! I had a four year old that we were just starting to break in (gently of course ) and I think people may agree that that was the right thing to do... Nice horse, so PLEASE dont rush her, she might get hurt


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

....The last post in this thread was in MAY.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Zombie thread! Back from the deaddd!!!!


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

You are jumping her way to young, that can stuff up her bone groth && it can stop muscle form, this will result in either a horse who will end up lame for life and/or bad legs which will result in not being able to jump at all.. I think it's safe to say your going to hurt the horse in the long run, and your better off doing only ting cross rails and trot poles..


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

She's a gorgeous horse and she's got fantastic form, but if I were you, I would wait a bit longer before jumping her that high. It could damage her joints and have bad implications for future soundness (and I'm sure you want to be jumping her 15 years from now, too


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Zombie thread! Back from the deaddd!!!!


ROFLMAO. That is exactly what I was thinking. OP hasn't even logged on since May, you guys. I think we can drop this thread.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehehe ya


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

that's really young for a horse/pony to be jumping so high. maybe a cavelleti or something under 2 feet...but no heavy activity on the lunge, under saddle, or over large jumps.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

**** it I should read the dates - just read the entire thread and was all ready to formulate a resonse


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Look- i'm gonna put something on here- and i'm telling you now i'm not going to listen to your criticism about me starting him too young- and crap about my breaking him down and wrecking him.... because he's not the first horse i've started like that successfully- in fact they all have.. and as u can see he is very developed for his age... he has just turned three- but some of these photos were as a two year old i don't see a problem at all starting a horse at this age. i do realise jumping consistently over higher fences will destroy their legs and joints.... so i don't push him... please don't act like you know my horse or my methods.... really everyone is different and every horse is different


























Here is his Album 
JE$$ ? R.I.P Tom's Rusty (Rust N The Duco) Photo Album - MySpace Photos

it is very common for young horses - particularly WBs to be free jumped well over a meter to get ratings and for adverts to sell them


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys, I really think we can let this thread die....................again. The OP isn't even still here, hasn't been since may.


----------

